# 127.0.0.1 in LMhost file?



## zeek zeon (Aug 1, 2002)

What would putting some website, say google, into your host file specified with the IP 127.0.0.1?


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Take a look at host and lmhost file

lmhosts is for your local network, so it might mean that you will only gte the local 404 error, but you will defintiley get the 404 error if you put it in the hosts file.


----------

